# Best Universal Remote for Tivo?



## homersby (Dec 10, 2015)

Shopping for a universal remote and curious to know if there are any that work especially well with Tivo, as a replacement for the awesome peanut remote. Most importantly if there are any that have the ability to replicate the 8 second back button, 30 second skip button, commercial skip, etc. TIA for any advice.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Many remotes have buttons that can be repurposed. You want one that can learn or allows you to select actions from a database, such as the Logitech Harmony series. I am currently using the Harmony Elite which has a button for "skip back" plus several other buttons that can be assigned to anything you want. There is also a touchscreen where you can add more commands.


----------



## tallmomof2 (May 3, 2014)

I use the Harmony Ultimate with the hub. It's pricey but I can control everything in my entertainment system with one remote. It duplicates the commercial skip with the green button. I'm not sure about the other skips you asked about as we don't use them very often. 

I bought mine as a refurb and haven't had any problems.

If I could've programmed everything into the TIVO remote, I would've done that. As it is I have a different "activities" that all I have to do is initiate one and the right equipment is turned and inputs switched, etc. My TIVO is setup so that it is always on but everything else gets turned off when not in use. 

It takes time to learn the remote and get it setup correctly but I'm glad I spent the time. The only thing I miss is the remote finder from the TIVO remote. Teenagers sometimes have a hard time putting things back in their place.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Any of the Harmony remotes are preferred by many people for the simplicity of use and ease of setup. I've been using a Harmony One for years and love it. Sadly, it's been discontinued and replaced by a newer remote that relies mostly on a touch screen instead of dedicated buttons. I prefer the Harmony One because it has a good mixture of both types of controls. I like the buttons because you can operate devices using tactile feel of the buttons rather than having to look at the screen to control it. The good news is that the Harmony One is still available on ebay. You'll pay a premium price for a new one if you can find one, but used or refurbished units can run you about $100, give or take.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Can't beat the Nevo C2 IMO. Very similar to Harmony One mentioned above in both form and function for a fraction of the price ($16):
http://www.hifi-remote.com/wiki/index.php?title=Getting_started_with_Xsight_and_Nevo

If you prefer a more peanut shape, the Insignia RMT415 at Best Buy is very good as well. With either remote, you can assign any Tivo function to any button if you don't like the default arrangement. On the Insignia, I put thumbs up/down on the page up/down buttons at the bottom. You can also put slo-mo on shift-play as I did (every button can also have a shifted function, doubling the number of commands you can access directly).

The Insignia's cousin, the Inteset INT-422 on Amazon is about the same price, but adds backlighting and learning. If you have Prime and don't care for the Nevo, that's the one to buy.

The OARUSB04G is another good option, very peanut shaped, backlit, learning, 12 devices (if you load the extender), etc., but a little short on the number of physical button buttons. Skip/ffwd/rew buttons do double duty like on the Harmony Ultimate/Touch/Elite (long press is one function, short press is another). Very high quality with solid feel and excellent button feedback. Comes with a USB cable like the Nevo. Again, you can put any function on any button if you don't like the defaults.

All of the above also do activity macros, discretes, etc. and can be programmed from a computer like Harmony.

Sony, Philips, RCA and similar cheap universals work fine too but aren't nearly as customizable as the JP1 remotes above. The above remotes have the functionality of a $250 remote in a $16-$25 device.


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

My 2¢:
I use a TiVo remote and have programmed it to work the sound bar volume and the TV's ON/OFF power. The TiVo remote is the one that's in my hand 95% of the time!

For the other 5% of the time I use a Harmony Smart remote and Harmony's iPhone app. I use the phone's app for switching inputs, or to adjust the soundbar's settings, or to turn on or off the Lasko fan in the room. It works really well for me because I think the TiVo's remote can't be beat for size, function and feel and that's what I use most of the time unless I'm switching inputs. The phone app takes the place of a table-top full of remotes!

That's my 2¢ -- a bargain at half the price.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

mr.unnatural said:


> Any of the Harmony remotes are preferred by many people for the simplicity of use and ease of setup.


I've never found anyone who thought Harmony remotes were easy to setup. On the other hand, most people think they are wonderful to use once they get through the terrible, horrible, no good, very bad setup .

I did see one review that said the elite setup via the android app was much better than any of the earlier remote's web based setup.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

tomhorsley said:


> I've never found anyone who thought Harmony remotes were easy to setup. On the other hand, most people think they are wonderful to use once they get through the terrible, horrible, no good, very bad setup .
> 
> I did see one review that said the elite setup via the android app was much better than any of the earlier remote's web based setup.


For me, any of the hub based harmony remotes are extremely easy to setup using the mobile app. And being able to make changes with just the mobile app makes it much better than the old way of setup. The only hard part of setup is if you don't want to use the default and make a lot of changes.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

rainwater said:


> For me, any of the hub based harmony remotes are extremely easy to setup using the mobile app.


So that's another vote for the mobile app being much better than the web interface. Good to know.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> I've never found anyone who thought Harmony remotes were easy to setup. On the other hand, most people think they are wonderful to use once they get through the terrible, horrible, no good, very bad setup .
> 
> I did see one review that said the elite setup via the android app was much better than any of the earlier remote's web based setup.


I think the Harmony remotes are easy to set up. The web based versions I have used and iOS app, both are easy. I am sure the Android app works well also. Since I have used web based setup for about 10 years and usually don't like having to do things differently, I was expecting to dislike setup using an iPhone app but it allowed me to just copy over the settings from an existing Harmony 700. The rest of the setup for the Harmony Smart Keyboard was a breeze.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

tomhorsley said:


> I've never found anyone who thought Harmony remotes were easy to setup. On the other hand, most people think they are wonderful to use once they get through the terrible, horrible, no good, very bad setup .
> 
> I did see one review that said the elite setup via the android app was much better than any of the earlier remote's web based setup.


I thought that way the first time I tried to set up a Harmony Remote. I thought it was totally confusing and horrible. Then I realized that it's not the setup, it's the mindset of the user. The remotes are really simple to setup once you understand how they work. Most remotes have you program specific buttons or macros to perform a function. With the Harmonys you just indicate which devices are used for a given task and then answer the prompts as they come up, such as which device controls volume, changing channels, etc. There are no macros to program. Once you get past the antiquated setup process used by 99% of all other remotes on the market, they're a snap to program.

When you select a function it only turns on the devices required to perform that function and automatically selects the correct input on your A/V receiver, TV, or other input switching device. If you decide to switch to a different function the remote will only turn on any additional devices required for that function. The remote remembers which devices are turned on so when you hit the Power button it only transmits the turnoff command for those devices.

One other thing I'd like to mention. The configuration for your Harmony remote resides on their website. If you want to switch to a different Harmony remote you just login to your account, connect the remote, and specify that you're switching remotes. It downloads the settings and all device codes to the new remote. I've used it for programming dozens of Harmony remotes over the years. I have several dozen Harmony Ones with broken LCD displays that I was planning on fixing and reselling, but I just haven't found the time to do so. I have a source for replacement LCD displays and have a couple on hand ready to install.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Personally I hate harmony remotes. They treat the user like a baby and decide things for you. I watch movies on five different devices. What does "watch movie" mean. I don't want a remote turning anything on or off unless I want to turn the device on or off. And I don't want a remote to remember the state of a device unless it actually gets feedback from the device. One missed command and it is wrong. 

I have tried harmony twice. Hated it both times. 

Give me a remote with lots of buttons and full learning capability. I will decide what I want my system to do at every step.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Personally I hate harmony remotes. They treat the user like a baby and decide things for you. I watch movies on five different devices. What does "watch movie" mean. I don't want a remote turning anything on or off unless I want to turn the device on or off. And I don't want a remote to remember the state of a device unless it actually gets feedback from the device. One missed command and it is wrong.
> 
> I have tried harmony twice. Hated it both times.
> 
> Give me a remote with lots of buttons and full learning capability. I will decide what I want my system to do at every step.


Watch Movie is just a suggestion, you can name the activities whatever you want. You don't even have to setup or use activities if you don't want, Harmony remotes can be used like any other universal remote if you prefer, just select device. I prefer activity based use because it knows what AVR input, what TV input and turns on each device needed. I can't remember which of the 6 HDMI AVR inputs or 5 HDMI switch inputs Apple TV is connected to but Harmony knows and with one click, it works.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> I've never found anyone who thought Harmony remotes were easy to setup. On the other hand, most people think they are wonderful to use once they get through the terrible, horrible, no good, very bad setup .
> 
> I did see one review that said the elite setup via the android app was much better than any of the earlier remote's web based setup.


I think they're easy to set up. Connect to a PC, answer the questions and you're good to go.

Compare that do having to try different codes for each device until you find out which Samsung code works with your TV. You want a real pita, try programming a N entire remote in learning mode.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

The Harmony is "hard" to set up initially - when you must remember how everything is connected so you can properly configure it. On other remotes, you just try and try until you get it. 

It's hard because few people know their system well enough offhand to do it without frequent trips to confirm how everything is set up. 

So yes, it's a bit hard because it can take several hours to get a remote set up properly at first. I don't know if it's gotten easier or if they changed their setup to ask instead of per activity, to just ask how the stuff is set up in general (e.g., you list all the things connected to your receiver and TV and it figures it out from there). Of course, Logitech could make a few extra bucks by doing this and allowing people to see a simplified connection diagram they can use when they move.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Chris Gerhard said:


> Watch Movie is just a suggestion, you can name the activities whatever you want. You don't even have to setup or use activities if you don't want, Harmony remotes can be used like any other universal remote if you prefer, just select device. I prefer activity based use because it knows what AVR input, what TV input and turns on each device needed. I can't remember which of the 6 HDMI AVR inputs or 5 HDMI switch inputs Apple TV is connected to but Harmony knows and with one click, it works.


This. I basically have just two activities configured on my Harmony One - Watch TV and Watch Movies. Everything goes through my HTPC. I have an HDMI Detective with an HDMI A/B switch in between my HTPC and my preamp/processor. My screen has a tendency to blank out when I fast forward through commercials and the HDMI Detective keeps that from happening. Unfortunately, I can't bitstream HD audio to my preamp/processor with the HDMI Detective in the chain so I use the A/B switch to bypass the HDMI Detective and send the HTPC output to a different input on the preamp/processor. I used to have a Tivo in the system as well as various other components so I just named the activities accordingly.



TonyD79 said:


> Personally I hate harmony remotes. They treat the user like a baby and decide things for you. I watch movies on five different devices. What does "watch movie" mean. I don't want a remote turning anything on or off unless I want to turn the device on or off. And I don't want a remote to remember the state of a device unless it actually gets feedback from the device. One missed command and it is wrong.
> 
> I have tried harmony twice. Hated it both times.
> 
> Give me a remote with lots of buttons and full learning capability. I will decide what I want my system to do at every step.


All it does is set up the macros according to how you want the system to operate. It doesn't do anything you don't program it to do. It just automates the process and makes it easier to use. If you don't like "Watch Movie" then change it to "Watch DVD" or Watch Blu-Ray" or whatever you like. The remote only turns on the devices you require for the specific function so it's only turning on what you want. You also get feedback from the remote to verify that everything functioned as it should. If something gets out of sequence, and it can happen if you're not pointing the remote properly, then you simply reset it and start over.

Maybe they should come up with a new model and call it the Harmony GOM (Grumpy Old Man remote).


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

I have both a Roamio and Premiere XL feeding into Sony A/V. Currently using old Tivo peanut with DVR 1/2 switch


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

wtherrell said:


> I have both a Roamio and Premiere XL side by side feeding into Sony A/V. Currently using old Tivo peanut with DVR 1/2 switch to control them. Sony A/V remote to select which input Tivo 1,2 Roku, Blu-ray. Would the Harmony have the DVR 1/2 capability of the peanut and also replace my AV, Roku, Blu-ray remotes?


This?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Harmony, the remotes I posted and many other universals have the capability to send multiple Tivo IR addresses. You could have 10 Tivos side by side and operate them all independently.

And as others have said, if you don't like the way Harmony or some other universal works, then change it. Call the activities whatever you want and program them to do whatever you want. At one point my main remote had about 30 activities, every possible combination of devices and sound/picture configurations using all discrete power and input commands, essentially bypassing all state tracking.

A universal is simply a machine that automates repetitive tasks. If you don't want to bother programming the machine correctly or get some satisfaction out of performing a complicated sequence of 20 button presses on 5 different remotes every time you want to watch Netflix, then just keep doing what you're doing. I'd rather press one button and keep just one remote on the coffee table.

Having said all of that, I do agree that it would be nice if Harmony didn't do so much hand holding, which is the primary reason I don't use Harmony remotes myself. But there are usually ways around it. Rather than declaring all universal remotes useless, just get a different one that does give you complete control over the configuration. URC and JP1 do give you complete control. With JP1, you manage your own state tracking with individual bits and can choose not to use it at all. URC is similar but far more expensive. I purposely will not buy a device that lacks discrete power and input commands so that I never have to use state tracking.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

mdavej said:


> Call the activities whatever you want and program them to do whatever you want.


That seems to be the difference between the folks who think harmonys are easy to setup and the folks who seriously consider never buying new electronics for the dread of having to integrate them with the harmony.

Personally, I want the harmony to do what I want it to do. I don't want it to do what logitech wants it to do. That is where the vile setup interface gets in the way. In the words of a classic computer game "You are in a twisty maze of passages, all different." The setting you want to change is indeed located somewhere, but where it is cannot be determined by any rational human being trying to pick what path to follow down the tree based on the names logitech gave the headings .


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

You guys do realize that you can override anything programmed into a Harmony remote and you can control any function manually, right? You can control any function using the programmed activity macros or you can control each device manually using the device buttons. Harmony remotes give you far more flexibility than any other remotes I've seen, and I've got a box full of "universal" remotes to prove it. 

One of the best features of the Harmony remotes is that their device database is constantly being updated so you can program even the newest available devices into it. I used to have a top of the line One4All remote and I'd have to send it in for reprogramming anytime I added new components to my system that weren't in the built-in database. I think I had to pay something like $10 for the privilege as well as pay shipping one way. Believe me, that got old pretty quick. 

Many older universal remotes simply had too little memory to program all of the codes I needed to operate my system. I could program all ten sets of Tivo codes into my Harmony and have tons of memory left over for all of my other devices. I used to do a lot of Tivo upgrades and could have as many as 6 or 7 Tivos in my system at any given time and my Harmony could easily control all of them individually.

Remotes are a very personal thing. Everyone has their own preferences as to what they want a remote to do. If you find one that works the way you like it then stick with it. That's why I use Harmony remotes. They may not be for everyone, but they do what I want and are the easiest remotes to program that I've ever used.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I've had the "you must tell me every single thing you want done" type remote and several Harmony remotes. I prefer the Harmonys. In the rare occasion where something doesn't respond properly, there is an easy "fix it" function that deals with it. The current setup is actually pretty easy as long as you don't need anything unusual. If you do, there's probably a way to get what you want as just about everything can be redefined.

But it's fine if you don't like the Harmony style - there are many other options out there.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

mr.unnatural said:


> I used to have a top of the line One4All remote and I'd have to send it in for reprogramming anytime I added new components to my system that weren't in the built-in database. I think I had to pay something like $10 for the privilege as well as pay shipping one way. Believe me, that got old pretty quick.


About 15 years ago, the JP1 community wrote their own software for One4All remotes (supporting over 100 different models) so you could program it from PC/Mac/Linux and add new devices yourself from any source (remote central pronto hex, JP1 database, manufactures tech documents, etc.). That's what we use for the other remotes I posted about earlier. Our software is far better than Logitech's. For multiple Tivo addresses, all you do is change one number in our software. And our software adds far more features than most Harmony remotes like 5 functions per button, conditional branching, ultra-fast macros, nested subroutines, custom protocols and signal analysis tools, unlimited devices, etc.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

OK, I reactivated the old Harmony 720 and set it up. I remember why I quit using it. I have 2 Tivos side by side. I use a single Tivo remote with a 1/2 switch. A different Tivo remote code for each. Unfortunately the Harmony set both codes back to the universal code 0. I searched harmony knowledge base but all I found was how to set up using the Tivo remote, which I already knew. Couldn't find any information on Logitech community forums either. Would appreciate where to find out how to do this. 
Thanks.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

wtherrell said:


> OK, I reactivated the old Harmony 720 and set it up. I remember why I quit using it. I have 2 Tivos side by side. I use a single Tivo remote with a 1/2 switch. A different Tivo remote code for each. Unfortunately the Harmony set both codes back to the universal code 0. I searched harmony knowledge base but all I found was how to set up using the Tivo remote, which I already knew. Couldn't find any information on Logitech community forums either. Would appreciate where to find out how to do this.
> Thanks.


See if this helps: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=470856

It's from a few years ago and is for a 700, not 720, so no promises are being made it'll be helpful.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

gonzotek said:


> See if this helps: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=470856
> 
> It's from a few years ago and is for a 700, not 720, so no promises are being made it'll be helpful.


Thanks, my 720 & Tivos show different command sets than that thread. 
What Harmony should I upgrade to in order to get this to work? Is there one that has choice of Tivo remote code?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> This. I basically have just two activities configured on my Harmony One - Watch TV and Watch Movies. Everything goes through my HTPC. I have an HDMI Detective with an HDMI A/B switch in between my HTPC and my preamp/processor. My screen has a tendency to blank out when I fast forward through commercials and the HDMI Detective keeps that from happening. Unfortunately, I can't bitstream HD audio to my preamp/processor with the HDMI Detective in the chain so I use the A/B switch to bypass the HDMI Detective and send the HTPC output to a different input on the preamp/processor. I used to have a Tivo in the system as well as various other components so I just named the activities accordingly. All it does is set up the macros according to how you want the system to operate. It doesn't do anything you don't program it to do. It just automates the process and makes it easier to use. If you don't like "Watch Movie" then change it to "Watch DVD" or Watch Blu-Ray" or whatever you like. The remote only turns on the devices you require for the specific function so it's only turning on what you want. You also get feedback from the remote to verify that everything functioned as it should. If something gets out of sequence, and it can happen if you're not pointing the remote properly, then you simply reset it and start over. Maybe they should come up with a new model and call it the Harmony GOM (Grumpy Old Man remote).


Bah. I want to watch my tivo, I push the input button for my TiVo. Done. Who needs all that process and macro nonsense?

Why should I have to worry about sequence? I can do everything with a button push or two with a regular remote. The only device I turn off besides my tv and AVR, which gets turned on or off with the tv automatically, is my blu ray player. Everything else stays on.

Harmony is overkill.

I have a Sony remote that costs about $20 and does everything I ever need without having to strain the basic logic of "select the device you want to watch and use its controls." Remotes should not force me to think its way, which harmony does.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

wtherrell said:


> Thanks, my 720 & Tivos show different command sets than that thread.
> What Harmony should I upgrade to in order to get this to work? Is there one that has choice of Tivo remote code?


I know this is an older remote, but you can try this procedure and see if it works for your remote.

Launch the Logitech Harmony Remote Software and login to your account.
Click on the Devices Tab.
Click on Settings button of the Tivo Device that you need to update the IR command set.
Select Confirm infrared commands, then click on next button.
Select Yes - I have a remote for this device and click on next button.
Make sure the 1/2 switch on the Tivo remote is set for the correct Tivo. 
You will be prompted to learn three commands from your original remote. Follow the onscreen instructions to do so.
Hopefully this will update the command set on your Harmony 720 for the second Tivo.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> Bah. I want to watch my tivo, I push the input button for my TiVo. Done. Who needs all that process and macro nonsense?
> 
> Why should I have to worry about sequence? I can do everything with a button push or two with a regular remote. The only device I turn off besides my tv and AVR, which gets turned on or off with the tv automatically, is my blu ray player. Everything else stays on.
> 
> ...


You're over thinking how a Harmony works. In your case you have a very simplified setup that doesn't require complicated macros. Still, a Harmony lets you turn on and configure your system with a single button press. It will turn on your TV and AV receiver, set the input on your TV, set the input on your AV receiver, and turn on the specific device for playback. That's five different button presses reduced to a single button.

Since you have a Tivo that's always on, the number is reduced to four. If you're like me, you probably have the output of the AV receiver going to one input on the TV, so that doesn't need to be switched. You've indicated that you have both a Tivo and a Blu-Ray player so the input for the selected device is automatically selected for you. Keep in mind that you specify which input corresponds to any given device when you set up the remote so it only does what you tell it to do.

Nobody is telling you to go out and buy an expensive Harmony remote if you can do the same thing with your $20 Sony remote. Remotes like the Harmony line are mainly for people that have more complex setups and multiple playback devices. The best thing about using a Harmony is that anyone can use one without having to learn any complicated setups. This makes for a huge WAF. Would your wife rather have a remote that has a button that says "Watch TV" or one that just has a bunch of generic buttons and no idea how to use them?

The OP's question was which is the best universal remote for a Tivo, not which is the best remote for you. I'd be surprised if your $20 Sony remote has the capability of learning all of the available Tivo code sets other than the default codes. The Harmony remotes are also learning remotes and can learn any codes you teach it. The additional Tivo code sets may also be available from the Harmony database, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Wtherrell,

****'s procedure should work. All Harmony remotes, past and present share the same code database. The software for the older ones is just a bit different. So it's hard to nail down the procedure that would work best for you.

Failing everything else, I can post the pronto hex for all Tivo addresses that you can then send to [email protected] which they can add to your account. Just let me know which addresses you need. Years ago, I sent logitech all 32 address for Dish network DVRs and all 8 for DirecTV, about 2000 codes in all, and they added every one. Recently, I submitted 400 codes for Denon AVRs which they also added.

If you're willing to spend $16 on a new remote (the Nevo I recommended earlier), I can send you pre-built device files for every Tivo address that can be loaded in a matter of seconds. I've also made some very nice icons for Tivo commands and included all known discretes (captions on, captions off, stop, standby, etc.). The Nevo is functionally and ergonomically very similar to your 720. Both have 6 functions per screen, similar resolution, similar layout and device capacity (720 is 12 device, Nevo is 18 device). Nevo has far more favorites - 72 versus 24 for the 720 plus several sub-lists for different categories/users.

Only drawback I can see is it would take 2 clicks to switch from Tivo 1 to Tivo 2 versus one slide on your current remote. Or you could make a combo device that had one Tivo's transport controls on the buttons and the other's on the screen. Do you typically watch both at the same time or is it one or the other?


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

The control4 ea1 plus sr260 combo is great. 

Adds other functional to your home as well.


----------



## homersby (Dec 10, 2015)

Looks like I started a lively debate here. What a great forum to get so many replies. Love them all and am thinking about going with a Harmony of some sort but not sure which yet. I have a Bolt, Yamaha AV Receiver, Xbox One and 360 (likely gone soon), and of course the TV. Not at all complex IMO, but I do also have a setting or set up for the TV input and AV input to change in order to mirror from my phone or tablet onto the screen. Harmony may be overkill for my needs, so will also at least look at the other suggestions.

Funny, my main concern was around preserving the one button back up function, skip forward function and commercial skip function. Sounds easy enough.

Thanks again to all.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> You're over thinking how a Harmony works. In your case you have a very simplified setup that doesn't require complicated macros. Still, a Harmony lets you turn on and configure your system with a single button press. It will turn on your TV and AV receiver, set the input on your TV, set the input on your AV receiver, and turn on the specific device for playback. That's five different button presses reduced to a single button.
> 
> .


+1

Exactly my case. One button turns on TV, changes TV input, turns on AVR, changes input and sets dolby digital. One remote instead of 3. My tivo remote wouldn't control TV input.

Sound was greatly improved after I got my Harmony remote. Juggling 3 remotes and having to play until it worked was a PITA. Most of the time I used the, very bad, sound and speaker in my TV.

Harmony will sometimes have a discrete code even if the original remote used a toggle for power, input etc.

You don't need to buy an expensive Harmony. The older models, around $50 work fine.

YMV.

Harmony is very easy to setup. Tell it what devices you have, what settings you use when you watch TV, watch a disc etc and you're good to go.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

**** Red said:


> I know this is an older remote, but you can try this procedure and see if it works for your remote.
> 
> Launch the Logitech Harmony Remote Software and login to your account.
> Click on the Devices Tab.
> ...


Thanks, I will give that a try.
Edit: Thanks for the info. It worked! 
Just a pita to set up the commands for each device. Every time I thought I had it, some command or other didn't work. Spent all afternoon on it. Finally, most everything works on both Tivos without one interfering with the other. Once set up this old Harmony 720 is a huge time saver. Removes the clutter of all those remotes. Now it's just the Harmony and the roku remote. I like the Activities set-ups. One button press turns turns on the TV, Tivo, A/V receiver, and sets all the I/O ports. 
Great! 
Thanks again.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

homersby said:


> Looks like I started a lively debate here. What a great forum to get so many replies. Love them all and am thinking about going with a Harmony of some sort but not sure which yet. I have a Bolt, Yamaha AV Receiver, Xbox One and 360 (likely gone soon), and of course the TV. Not at all complex IMO, but I do also have a setting or set up for the TV input and AV input to change in order to mirror from my phone or tablet onto the screen. Harmony may be overkill for my needs, so will also at least look at the other suggestions.
> 
> Funny, my main concern was around preserving the one button back up function, skip forward function and commercial skip function. Sounds easy enough.
> 
> Thanks again to all.


This is actually an ongoing topic that's been discussed numerous times. Everyone chimes in with their remote of choice. There is no perfect remote out there because everyone has different opinions and preferences as to how they want to control their system. I like the Harmony One for ease of use, programming ability, and future expansion. It's the last remote I'll ever need to buy, and I've bought quite a few over the years. I've probably spent well over $1,000 in universal remotes over the years and finally found one that does everything I need and more.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

mr.unnatural said:


> This is actually an ongoing topic that's been discussed numerous times. Everyone chimes in with their remote of choice. There is no perfect remote out there because everyone has different opinions and preferences as to how they want to control their system. I like the Harmony One for ease of use, programming ability, and future expansion. It's the last remote I'll ever need to buy, and I've bought quite a few over the years. I've probably spent well over $1,000 in universal remotes over the years and finally found one that does everything I need and more.


I thought about one that could control Roku as well. My 720 won't. But my Roku remote has the headphone jack so that's a good excuse to keep it.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The Harmony Elite will control a Roku.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Any Harmony or most any other universal will control any Roku (except the stick). Problem with 720 and older Harmonys is it's hidden in the DVD category, IIRC. Also, if you are prompted to confirm commands from the original remote, just answer that you don't have the original. This would obviously fail on Rokus with the RF remote. But all Rokus (except the stick) still respond to IR. So, yes the 720 will control a Roku just fine.

Sounds like after you set your 720 up to do all the things you didn't realize it could do, you won't need a new remote after all.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

mdavej said:


> Any Harmony or most any other universal will control any Roku (except the stick). Problem with 720 and older Harmonys is it's hidden in the DVD category, IIRC. Also, if you are prompted to confirm commands from the original remote, just answer that you don't have the original. This would obviously fail on Rokus with the RF remote. But all Rokus (except the stick) still respond to IR. So, yes the 720 will control a Roku just fine.
> 
> Sounds like after you set your 720 up to do all the things you didn't realize it could do, you won't need a new remote after all.


Thanks. I'll give the Roku a try with the DVD menu. I remember scrolling through the manufacturer list when I set up DVD player and didn't see Roku listed. If I get time this week I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

wtherrell said:


> Thanks. I'll give the Roku a try with the DVD menu. I remember scrolling through the manufacturer list when I set up DVD player and didn't see Roku listed. If I get time this week I'll see if I can find it.


It's been many years since I've added a Roku to an older Harmony, so here's a little more guidance. Model you pick doesn't matter since all Rokus share the same codes.

https://obviate.io/2010/08/30/adding-a-roku-to-a-logitech-harmony-remote/

Above should apply generally, but the software is probably somewhat different now.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

mdavej said:


> It's been many years since I've added a Roku to an older Harmony, so here's a little more guidance. Model you pick doesn't matter since all Rokus share the same codes.
> 
> https://obviate.io/2010/08/30/adding-a-roku-to-a-logitech-harmony-remote/
> 
> Above should apply generally, but the software is probably somewhat different now.


Thanks for the link. Looks pretty easy. Definitely worth a shot.
Edit : It works. Not exactly like the Roku remote but I'm finding my way around it. 
Still a few balky commands not working on the Tivo setups. Rewind (AKA fast backwards) not working yet. Wow the Harmony ir receiver for leaning commands is really weak on my 720 - sometimes a real pita to teach it commands. But well worth the effort! 
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Well for the life of me I can't get rewind to work on the Roamio. Works fine on the Premiere. Ir learning for this button /command seems to take and I update the Harmony but when I try the Rewind button, no signal to the Roamio. I even tried learning with Raw but still nothing. I guess I'll email Logitech support as a last resort.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

There are two places to assign functions to buttons on Harmony, in the device and in the activity. Make sure it's assigned both places. Learning is unnecessary as that command is already in the database.

Here's how I like to map my remote. I'm never happy with Harmony's defaults.

For Roku, I assign * to Menu and the LCD. Home goes on Guide and the LCD. Netflix and a few other streaming apps go on the LCD. Hard back goes on Exit (maybe that's my Fire Stick. I don't remember exactly).

For Tivo, Stop goes on the Stop button. Tivo guy, slo-mo, standby, captions on, captions off, thumbs up/down, clear all go on the LCD. Skip fwd goes on skip fwd and Dash. Enter goes on Enter and Prev channel.

For my disc player, I like to put Eject on the Record button.

All that makes it pretty intuitive for my family anyway. They've never had to ask me where a certain command is.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

mdavej said:


> There are two places to assign functions to buttons on Harmony, in the device and in the activity. Make sure it's assigned both places. Learning is unnecessary as that command is already in the database.
> 
> Here's how I like to map my remote. I'm never happy with Harmony's defaults.
> 
> ...


Great info. I wondered why I didn't have much functionality in the activities. I assumed that button assignment in the device would carry over to the activity since it used that device. Hmm. Unexpected learning curve. Thank you so much for this.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh man. You want to get rid of the Peanut? That's a crime! The Peanut is the best remote ever made in the history of remotes!


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Bigg said:


> Oh man. You want to get rid of the Peanut? That's a crime! The Peanut is the best remote ever made in the history of remotes!


Yes. But when you have to have a shoebox full of remotes you start to look for alternatives.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

wtherrell said:


> Yes. But when you have to have a shoebox full of remotes you start to look for alternatives.


This. I love the ergonomics of the Tivo peanut remote, but it's very limited in what you can do with it. I've probably got at least a half dozen or more of them lying around that have never been used. I've always had universal remotes to control everything in my home theater system. I used to have so many separate components that there wasn't a single remote on the market that could handle all of the codes required to control them. They'd always run out of memory before I could program every device. That's not so much of a problem anymore now that memory has gotten so cheap. Even basic $20 universal remotes probably have more memory than my old Marantz RC-2000 Mk II (formerly known as "The Remote of the Gods").

BTW, there's one feature about the Harmony One and some of their other models I forgot to mention. They have an internal rechargeable Lithium-Ion battery that (almost) never needs replacing. It sits in a charging cradle when not in use so it stays fully charged. The early models had problems with the batteries swelling up so the remote would need to be disassembled to replace the battery, but I believe the batteries have been improved and it's no longer an issue. The batteries in my Marantz would last about 4-6 weeks if I was lucky.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

mr.unnatural said:


> The early models had problems with the batteries swelling up so the remote would need to be disassembled to replace the battery, but I believe the batteries have been improved and it's no longer an issue.


The new problem with logitech remotes is that the battery in the newest ones (like the elite) are special non-standard batteries. Logitech has instructions on their web site about how to replace the batteries, but no hint of where to actually get one. No google or ebay searches have turned up any battery that claims to work in the elite. I'm reluctant to spend the bucks for an elite unless I know I'll be able to get a new battery if I need one someday.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I would imagine the only source for replacement batteries is from Logitech. Chances are you wouldn't have to replace one for at least a few years, if ever. When the Harmony One came out it used the same battery as the 880 and the 900 and possibly a few others so that style battery had been out for a good while. Once a model has been on the market for an extended period you're more likely to see aftermarket batteries become available. There's no incentive to sell them yet because the Elite is so new that replacement batteries likely won't even be needed for several years. 

When I first started to look into replacement batteries for my Harmony One, the only one available was from Logitech. Now you can find them just about anywhere from numerous sources. I wouldn't be too concerned about the availability of a replacement battery until you actually have a need for one. If the Elite is on your radar and it's the remote you want to buy, then I say go for it. OTOH, if you wait a while the price will probably drop or you can get refurbed units for less than half the retail price. 

You might even consider buying a used one on ebay. I'm currently using a used Harmony One that I picked up for about $40 on ebay. It was sold with a damaged LCD display, but it only has a few small areas of pixels that are blacked out and don't interfere with reading the display for any of the button labels. The touch screen works perfectly fine. I've seen lots of similarly "damaged" remotes selling dirt cheap on ebay with the charging cradle and AC adapter included. You can pick up a standard USB cable that works with it for less than a couple of bucks. The software to program it is available for free to download from the Logitech website.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Things looking good for the Harmony 720. Just no way to get rewind to work on the Roamio. I mapped two different buttons to send the rewind command. But the light on the Roamio doesn't blink as it does when other commands are sent. It works fine on the Premiere. 
I checked to see if I had the right model number for the Roamio Pro and it's the one Weaknees lists on their website. I guess try some of the alternative command sets listed?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I use the harmony 700 with a tivo HD. I tried the remote with my Romeo. Rewind works fine. Almost any tivo remote will be able to control a Romeo. I don't know what the issue is


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

lew said:


> I use the harmony 700 with a tivo HD. I tried the remote with my Romeo. Rewind works fine. Almost any tivo remote will be able to control a Romeo. I don't know what the issue is


It will control if Tivo system ir code is set to 0. My Premiere is set to code 2. Roamio is set to 1. Premiere works fine with rewind. Roamio doesn't.

Edit : ah ha! Number keys not working on the Roamio either. Fine on the Premiere.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

My offer to post all the codes still stands. Just let me know which ones you need for which addresses since I have to generate them individually. I've lost track.

Your number keys could just be a mapping issue. Double check the device and activity button assignments.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

wtherrell said:


> Yes. But when you have to have a shoebox full of remotes you start to look for alternatives.


I cut back to only 6 remotes. I used to have like 10 or 12. I'll probably pick up a few more as I add stuff to my setup. I only like using OEM remotes, although I suppose to power and lining up inputs, I could use a universal remote. I'd still want the source device's OEM remote though for stuff like TiVo, Roku, etc.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I have one universal for 18 devices. All my OEMs stay in a drawer untouched. My universals typically have far more functions than the originals. For example, my original AVR remote has about 50 functions, but the AVR device on my universal has over 300. Plus it has nice graphics and a consistent interface across all devices, making all easier to use. I switched to universals about 15 years ago and haven't looked back.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

wtherrell said:


> Things looking good for the Harmony 720. Just no way to get rewind to work on the Roamio. I mapped two different buttons to send the rewind command. But the light on the Roamio doesn't blink as it does when other commands are sent. It works fine on the Premiere.
> I checked to see if I had the right model number for the Roamio Pro and it's the one Weaknees lists on their website. I guess try some of the alternative command sets listed?


Are you sure the rewind button actually works? It will not matter which TiVo codeset is used. The rewind command code is the same for all TiVos.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

rainwater said:


> Are you sure the rewind button actually works? It will not matter which TiVo codeset is used. The rewind command code is the same for all TiVos.


Thanks, yes the rewind button works perfectly with the Premiere that sits right beside the Roamio. It works with the Roamio if Roamio ir remote code is set to the universal "0". But if Roamio remote code is set to 0 any Roamio command is simultaneously sent to and accepted by the Premiere as well. So I have to use discrete code settings for each unit thus "1" for the Roamio, "2" for the Premiere.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

mdavej said:


> My offer to post all the codes still stands. Just let me know which ones you need for which addresses since I have to generate them individually. I've lost track.
> 
> Your number keys could just be a mapping issue. Double check the device and activity button assignments.


Thanks for keeping the offer open. I have a few more things to try first but may end up accepting it.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Got the number keys for the 720 to work with the Roamio. I went back and selected one of the alternative ir command sets available from one of the setup menus. Still no rewind. I plan to try the other command sets but I don't think any will solve the problem. 
Next I will try changing the Roamio remote code from 1 to 3 or 4 and start again. I really hope I can get the 720 to work as I prefer a remote with tactile buttons to the touchscreen stuff being offered by Logitech these days.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Just email the code below to [email protected] along with your account info including password and ask that they add it to whatever device you're using for your Roamio. They usually respond within a day or two.

tivo_U1D133S48F34 Rewind
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0699 015B 0057 0016 0EA3

I don't remember exactly how, but delete whatever you may have learned to that button as well.

FYI, the signals for different unit codes are identical except for a single byte. My guess is no matter what code you try, Harmony is still using your original bad or empty learn.

EDIT: Found the answer on deleting learns. You must delete the device entirely then add it back to clear out any learns.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

mdavej said:


> Just email the code below to [email protected] along with your account info including password and ask that they add it to whatever device you're using for your Roamio. They usually respond within a day or two.
> 
> tivo_U1D133S48F34 Rewind
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0699 015B 0057 0016 0EA3
> ...


Thank you. You are so generous with your help! And patience. 
Looking through my shoebox of remotes today my eye caught the nearly unused peanut remote that came with my Roamio. On a whim I put batteries in it, thinking it might emit a little stronger ir signal than the ancient dvr switch one I have been using. I set remote code to "3" and slogged through the learning ir buttons process for the Harmony 720 one by one. The codes seemed a little easier to learn from the newer Roamio peanut than from the ancient one. As a result I now have : One Remote to Rule Them All! 
I think the Harmony may have gotten a little garbled digital copy from the older remote and that was the problem. 
Thanks, guys. I learned a lot from this discussion and got inspired to give the old 720 another try. Even does the Roku. 
Superb!


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

mdavej said:


> I have one universal for 18 devices. All my OEMs stay in a drawer untouched. My universals typically have far more functions than the originals. For example, my original AVR remote has about 50 functions, but the AVR device on my universal has over 300. Plus it has nice graphics and a consistent interface across all devices, making all easier to use. I switched to universals about 15 years ago and haven't looked back.


I have the king of universal remotes.

http://crowneaudio.com/assets/images/Control4_SR260.jpg


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

HobokenSkier said:


> I have the king of universal remotes.
> 
> http://crowneaudio.com/assets/images/Control4_SR260.jpg


And that is?


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

Control4 HC260. 

I can control the telly, lights, door locks, hvac, alarm all from that device.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

(I'm not trying to change your mind; just a point you bring up that I don't think has been addressed yet)


TonyD79 said:


> I don't want a remote turning anything on or off unless I want to turn the device on or off.


The default behavior, I'll agree, is annoying...when you switch to a new activity and a device is no longer in use, the Harmony will turn it off. But it's trivial to change the default behavior so it leaves everything that has been in use on until you power down the entire system. Unfortunately, I can't remember how to do it because it's been many years since I had to set up a new Harmony (I've been with the One since they first came out), but you just click a radio button and it becomes the new default behavior.

I love Harmonies, and I especially love the One. The ones that have come since don't look good to me because of the button layout; when Radio Shack went out of business I picked up a cheap 650 and tossed it in my closet against the day my One stops working (the 650 is no One, but it has the basic design philosophy that Harmonies had up to the One). Recently, the Enter button on my one got funky; I had to mash it or push it repeatedly to get it to send a signal. But just when it was starting to become a reak problem it cleared up on its own, so hopefully I've still got some good time left in the old beast!


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Your statement is confusing. You initially indicated that the Harmony turns off a device once you switch activities that does not require that device. Then you indicate that it leaves all devices on until you press the OFF power button, which is the correct behavior. You still have the option to turn off the device manually via the device buttons, but it will screw with the logic in the remote and potentially turn it back on when you hit the OFF button for the system. This is especially true if the device has a toggle power switch.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mr.unnatural said:


> You initially indicated that the Harmony turns off a device once you switch activities that does not require that device.


That's the Harmony's default behavior.


mr.unnatural said:


> Then you indicate that it leaves all devices on until you press the OFF power button, which is the correct behavior.


That's what you can change it to.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But it's trivial to change the default behavior so it leaves everything that has been in use on until you power down the entire system. Unfortunately, I can't remember how to do it...


And there is the crux of the problem with the Logitech web setup. It is trivial to click on a button to change the setting. On the other hand, finding the furshlugginer setting is a nightmare. You have to follow down the settings tree, guessing which of the utterly ambiguous headings might have the setting you are looking for somewhere under it. It can take days to discover where they have hidden it. You just said you don't remember where the power setting is. Good luck finding it again should you want to change it for a new device .


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

tomhorsley said:


> And there is the crux of the problem with the Logitech web setup. It is trivial to click on a button to change the setting. On the other hand, finding the furshlugginer setting is a nightmare. You have to follow down the settings tree, guessing which of the utterly ambiguous headings might have the setting you are looking for somewhere under it. It can take days to discover where they have hidden it. You just said you don't remember where the power setting is. Good luck finding it again should you want to change it for a new device .


It's not really that hard. In device /activities set up on one screen you tell whether you want to leave it on all the time, turn it off, or it doesn't have a power button. To each his own. I'm glad there are different remotes for different folks. That screen comes up again when you run a check of the activity so you can change it. Definitely not a nightmare that I can see.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Harmony isn't a good fit for a remote hacker like me either. Although you can tweak the power behavior, you still can't edit the steps in an activity macro besides adding new ones. And none of those steps can be power or input commands. So I'll stick with my Nevo and other JP1 remotes where I have complete control over every aspect of the programming and no tedious wizard interface to slow me down. And they're a lot easier on the pocketbook.

As for the Control4 and similar pro remotes, obviously it's an amazing system. But it has an amazing price tag to go with it. I get 90% of the functionality of a Control4 system costing a couple of grand out of my $16 Nevo. I also have a hard time spending more on the remote than I spent on the thing it's controlling.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

mdavej said:


> As for the Control4 and similar pro remotes, obviously it's an amazing system. But it has an amazing price tag to go with it. I get 90% of the functionality of a Control4 system costing a couple of grand out of my $16 Nevo. I also have a hard time spending more on the remote than I spent on the thing it's controlling.


Fair point. But what is the thing it's controlling.

I spent less on the remote than the light fittings and hvac and alarm etc.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

If I bought a $2000 remote for a $300 Tivo, that would be out of whack. Home automation makes it a little more palatable. But that can be done with $400 worth of Harmony hardware as well (minus the actual fittings, etc.).

You have a great system there. I could just never bring myself to spend that much on one myself. Plus if you ever need to change anything, you have to pay someone else to do it.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's the Harmony's default behavior.
> 
> That's what you can change it to.


I have to confess that it's been quite a while since I've had multiple activities configured that required various components to be turned on or off. I always thought the Harmony turned things on as you needed them and allowed them to stay on until you shut everything down. I don't recall it ever turning anything off when switching activities. My memory just isn't what it used to be.  The only devices that get turned on in my system when I start an activity are the TV and my preamp/processor. My HTPC stays on 24/7.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The Harmony default is to turn off devices not used in the current activity. You can override this per-device, though for some reason I can't keep it from turning my HR44 DirecTV box "off".


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

mdavej said:


> If I bought a $2000 remote for a $300 Tivo, that would be out of whack. Home automation makes it a little more palatable. But that can be done with $400 worth of Harmony hardware as well (minus the actual fittings, etc.).
> 
> You have a great system there. I could just never bring myself to spend that much on one myself. Plus if you ever need to change anything, you have to pay someone else to do it.


The EA1 plus SR260 is a $600 system with a lot more than universal remote there. Your $2000 is a little off for the bottom end but i will admit with panellized lighting we are at more than your $2000.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

That new Harmony 950 looks nice!

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/logitec...te-black/5333000.p?id=bb5333000&skuId=5333000

It looks like an upgrade to 650 (or 750) rather than a replacement to Elite or Ultimate, and no RF.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

thyname said:


> That new Harmony 950 looks nice!
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/logitec...te-black/5333000.p?id=bb5333000&skuId=5333000
> 
> It looks like an upgrade to 650 (or 750) rather than a replacement to Elite or Ultimate, and no RF.


Looks like it can pair with some of the Hub-based products..there's a matrix that shows what can mix with what..basically exactly one touch screen remote, plus exactly one non-touch remote, plus exactly one of the smart keyboards can all potentially be paired with one hub(each device is also optional, depending on your starting point).
https://support.myharmony.com/en-us/harmony-add-on


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

950 is essentially an Elite with no hub. Was released in the UK last year. If BB will do the same $100 trade in for an old Harmony, not a bad deal.

EDIT: Fine print says the trade in only applies to the Elite ($100 off) and the Smart ($50 off). So that makes the Elite cheaper than the 950 if you have a trade. It's worth buying a broken Harmony from ebay/craigslist for a few bucks to get the trade in deal.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

mdavej said:


> 950 is essentially an Elite with no hub. Was released in the UK last year. If BB will do the same $100 trade in for an old Harmony, not a bad deal.
> 
> EDIT: Fine print says the trade in only applies to the Elite ($100 off) and the Smart ($50 off). So that makes the Elite cheaper than the 950 if you have a trade. It's worth buying a broken Harmony from ebay/craigslist for a few bucks to get the trade in deal.


Couldn't find anything about a trade in on US sites BB or Logitech. 
Did find replacement batteries galore on Amazon tho.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

wtherrell said:


> Couldn't find anything about a trade in on US sites BB or Logitech.
> Did find replacement batteries galore on Amazon tho.


I didn't see any batteries for the Harmony 950 or Harmony Elite.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I didn't see any batteries for the Harmony 950 or Harmony Elite.


I guess the one for the Ultimate won't work?
I thought I saw the 950 listed but on further reexamination the 950 referred to the maH rating. Harmony 915, 1000, 1100 were listed as was the Ultimate.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I don't know if the Ultimate Battery is the same but I would think if it is, it would be listed on Amazon as working with the 950 and Elite so I suspect it is not the same.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I don't know if the Ultimate Battery is the same but I would think if it is, it would be listed on Amazon as working with the 950 and Elite so I suspect it is not the same.


You are most likely correct.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Not sure if I should just start a new thread. The 2016 Vizo P and M sets come with a minimal I/R remote. The bulk of the remote control functions are performed with an included tablet, via Bluetooth. Does anyone know if the unit will respond to I/R commands from something like a Harmony? Obviously I know any command contained in the minimal remote should also be usable from the Harmony. I don't know if commands not included in that remote might available in the Harmony database.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I, along with lots of others, would be interested in what you find out about the vizio, I was just looking at the bestbuy reviews. I vote for new thread.


----------



## SDNick484 (Mar 14, 2008)

I also vote for the Harmony line. I used to think to myself, "Who in their right mind would spend $200+ on a remote," and then I got married. While I could certainly remember everything (i.e. turn the TV on, make sure its set to HDMI 1, turn the receiver on, make sure it's set to DVR, ensure the Tivo is on), my wife, who is by no means a luddite, occasionally struggled. The Harmony instantly made all that go away both with their macros and with the intelligent Help system, and every feature on any other remote can be mimiced (and even usually worked straight out of the box). I can honestly say it was one of the better investments in my home theater experience. I moved from an Harmony 880 to a Harmony One, and hope to make the jump to the Elite in the next year or so.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

$16 Nevo C2 has essentially the same functionality and ergonomics as the Harmony One. See my comparison here:
http://www.hifi-remote.com/wiki/index.php?title=Getting_started_with_Xsight_and_Nevo#FAQ


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Addressing some questions from another thread:

_how do I get the Nevo C2 to interact with the htpc(s) ?_ as far as the IR receiver side?

Tons of IR options there. Depends on your requirements.

- MCE/RC6 dongle has the most comprehensive command set
- FLIRC is the most versatile, but complex to set up
- Ortek is functionally similar to MCE but won't interfere with Xbox 360 control like MCE can
- Diamond is also similar to MCE but the smallest dongle of all and has good sleep/wake performance
- Various dirt cheap Chinese dongles also work to varying degrees, but should generally be avoided due to missing commands, poor sleep/wake, and weird, incompatible protocols

All of the above work with Nevo. I've personally used all of them and am currently running a Diamond dongle since I like it's size, standby performance and price best.

Another question is how to control PS Vue. What I do with my Fire TV console is plug in an Ortek dongle. Does everything except the Menu command which I rarely if ever use anyway. I can post my upgrade file if anybody is interested.

For inquiring minds, Remote Master, the custom open-source software for Nevo, is the same software that started 17 years ago with the old JP1 Radio Shack remotes. It's come a long way since then, now multi-platform, graphical, drag-and-drop and supports over 100 different remote models.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

OK, I spent all day setting up my new Harmony Elite yesterday (actually I'm probably not finished, I just haven't stumbled across the rest of the broken stuff yet). The setup software hasn't improved at all, and Logitech's "all users are idiots" attitude has reached new heights. It does work OK once I work around all the disasters, but I feel like I may need months of therapy to recover from the setup process . My quick first impressions documented here: http://tomhorsley.com/hardware/elite/elite.html


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

And I cannot get Logitech to stop sending me junk mail, their email opt out does not work. Really annoying.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

tomhorsley said:


> OK, I spent all day setting up my new Harmony Elite yesterday (actually I'm probably not finished, I just haven't stumbled across the rest of the broken stuff yet). The setup software hasn't improved at all, and Logitech's "all users are idiots" attitude has reached new heights. It does work OK once I work around all the disasters, but I feel like I may need months of therapy to recover from the setup process . My quick first impressions documented here: http://tomhorsley.com/hardware/elite/elite.html


I just don't understand why you are using a computer at all. I have 7 devices and set my Harmony up in about 30 minutes using the app. I've done tweaks along the way (like leaving certain devices on, etc) of course but it wasn't difficult. Btw, you can learn IR commands from the Android app. I've done it plenty of times.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

rainwater said:


> I just don't understand why you are using a computer at all. I have 7 devices and set my Harmony up in about 30 minutes using the app. I've done tweaks along the way (like leaving certain devices on, etc) of course but it wasn't difficult. Btw, you can learn IR commands from the Android app. I've done it plenty of times.


My phone doesn't have IR so I guess I need to use the computer and old remote.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

rainwater said:


> I just don't understand why you are using a computer at all. I have 7 devices and set my Harmony up in about 30 minutes using the app. I've done tweaks along the way (like leaving certain devices on, etc) of course but it wasn't difficult. Btw, you can learn IR commands from the Android app. I've done it plenty of times.


Because the simplest source for the IR command I want to learn with a different name is the Elite itself, so the Elite is connected to the Windows computer for learning, the hub is plugged in nearby, and my android phone is on the device screen where I can send the IR command out the hub using the phone and learn it on the Elite connected to the computer .

The far, far, better question is why I have to learn an existing command just to give it a name that doesn't contain the string "Input" so I'm allowed to use it in an end activity. This is a brand new restriction Logitech has invented since I setup my last remote which had no problem allowing me to use any command I wanted.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

FWIW, a $3 JP1 remote from ebay can also be used to teach most discrete input commands to another remote.

I agree the input restriction in additional activity steps is asinine and one of many reasons I avoid Harmony.


----------



## mapster (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm interested in the NEVO C2 since the Glo remote that came with my TIVO HD bit the dust and I'm back to multiple remotes. The Glo didn't eliminate all of the remotes, but it did at least turn on both my TV and receiver. I found a place that has it for sale, but I'm not sure I want to spend $60 for something that doesn't eliminate all of my remotes.

Prior to the Glo, I had been using the Harmony 650 which wore out. I tried one of the newer Harmony models, with the Simple All In One remote, but holding it made my hand itch which is totally weird since I've not had a problem with other things with a no-slip surface. 

I contacted Logitech and they actually responded saying the grippy texture on the back of the remote is noise paint. I found a picture of the back side of the C2 on Ebay and it looks like it might also have some texture paint. Can anyone that has this remote tell me what the mid-section of the back feels like? 

If no one can tell me, I'll probably just spend $17 and give it a try anyway. If it makes me itch, maybe I can remove the noise paint or somethinng.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

mapster said:


> I'm interested in the NEVO C2 since the Glo remote that came with my TIVO HD bit the dust and I'm back to multiple remotes. The Glo didn't eliminate all of the remotes, but it did at least turn on both my TV and receiver. I found a place that has it for sale, but I'm not sure I want to spend $60 for something that doesn't eliminate all of my remotes.
> 
> Prior to the Glo, I had been using the Harmony 650 which wore out. I tried one of the newer Harmony models, with the Simple All In One remote, but holding it made my hand itch which is totally weird since I've not had a problem with other things with a no-slip surface.
> 
> ...


I have about 20 Nevo C2s. The middle is rubber, not paint or textured plastic, and is somewhat grippy. The rest is smooth hard plastic. You could probably remove the thin rubber layer if you wanted.

One thing about the C2 that puts some people off is the thickness. Doesn't bother me, but some don't care for it. It's quite a bit thicker than a 650.

I have a nice C2 device file for Tivo with several extra commands not found on the original Tivo remote plus some nice icons for thumbs, slo-mo, etc. (need to join forum to download)
http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dload.php?action=file&file_id=13879
http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dload.php?action=file&file_id=13512

Nevo can also do 72 favorite channels in several sub-categories. Here are about 1000 logos I pilfered from MCL and formatted for the C2. There are more at iconharmony.com as well.
http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dload.php?action=category&cat_id=164

Here's what my Tivo device looks like on the Nevo: https://goo.gl/images/n0zG9I

On mine, I also created macros for each streaming service and added logos for those. So just press the Netflix button and it pulls up Netflix. Here are some of those icons: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=917010&d=1441038375


----------



## mapster (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks for your fast response and the great info! I'm going to give the C2 a try. 

I doubt that I will have a problem with the thickness compared to the 650. I liked the functionality of the Harmony remotes but the ones I had were awkward in the hand and not well balanced at all. Even though they were shaped like the TiVo peanut, they weren't even close. 

I'm impressed with your Tivo device with logos. I'm a semi-geek so it'll be interesting to see how I do with this, but if nothing else it should be fun!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I double checked after I got home. The rubber coating is very thin and could probably be scrapped off.

If you haven't seen my wiki about the Nevo, check it out:
http://www.hifi-remote.com/wiki/index.php?title=Getting_started_with_Xsight_and_Nevo


----------



## Suture (Sep 21, 2016)

I've owned a bunch of Harmony remotes and Universal brand, but I kept going back to the TiVo remote. I miss the macros, but just prefer the remote's feel and overall operation. Now the issue is I have a remote on my LG that is like a Wii-mote so I have to use 2 remotes pretty much.


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

Suture said:


> I've owned a bunch of Harmony remotes and Universal brand, but I kept going back to the TiVo remote. I miss the macros, but just prefer the remote's feel and overall operation. Now the issue is I have a remote on my LG that is like a Wii-mote so I have to use 2 remotes pretty much.


I use an older IR harmony and the tivo remote. I turn on the system with the harmony, and I use it to switch activities and control my HTPC, Blu-Ray, etc... but 90% of the time I pickup the harmony to power up the system and then set it down and use the tivo remote to operate the tivo.

I wish logitech would team up with tivo to create a real tivo remote which had the functionality of a harmony remote, but the form factor of the tivo remote.

I've been using harmony remotes for probably 10 years... I've not used the hub based stuff yet, but I've never felt like it was difficult to setup the ones that plugged into your computer which were programmed through harmony's software. I remember it taking me a little while to wrap my head around the way it worked... but after it clicked it all made perfect sense.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

adessmith said:


> I wish logitech would team up with tivo to create a real tivo remote which had the functionality of a harmony remote, but the form factor of the tivo remote.


Harmony had several peanut models in the past that you can probably still find on ebay. Like all Harmony's they share the same current device database. And like all Harmonys, you can put any function or macro on any hard or soft button. So there's no reason you can't make it work however you wish.

http://www.harmony-remote-forum.de/harmony_compare.php?lang=en

Peanut Harmony remotes: 610, 620, 628, 659, 670, 676, 680, 688, 880, 890

Slightly peanut shaped: One, 200, 300, 350 (but I wouldn't recommend the 200, 300, 350 under any circumstances)

Earlier, I posted about the OARUSB04G, very inexpensive, peanut shaped, computer programmable and activity based like Harmony. But it can run 12 devices and have 5 functions per button (short press, long press, double press, shifted and double-shifted). And unlike Harmony, its macros can nest, branch and be of unlimited length.

The Inteset INT-422 is a far better remote than the OARUSB04G, but is less peanut shaped. So you have to choose if shape trumps features.


----------



## jrgtivo (Mar 8, 2004)

mdavej said:


> On mine, I also created macros for each streaming service and added logos for those. So just press the Netflix button and it pulls up Netflix.


Dave,

Do you mean you have a macro to activate streaming services on your Tivo? Is it something like: List, Skip (to get to the bottom of the list), then up 3 times to get to WWE, then select? If not, can you tell us more and/or share your RMDU file?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes, that's pretty much how mine are done. Wish there was a way to streamline more. But there isn't as far as I know.

Small correction. I forgot that you can't actually assign icons to macros on my remote, so my button has the text "Netflix" but no logo. I do have the Netflix icon on my other devices that have a discrete Netflix function like Roku and my BD player.


----------



## jrgtivo (Mar 8, 2004)

mdavej said:


> On mine, I also created macros for each streaming service and added logos for those. So just press the Netflix button and it pulls up Netflix. Here are some of those icons: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=917010&d=1441038375


Thread pirating, I know, but one more question for Dave. How do you assign icons/logos to macros in Remote Master? I don't see that option.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

jrgtivo said:


> Thread pirating, I know, but one more question for Dave. How do you assign icons/logos to macros in Remote Master? I don't see that option.


See my previous post. You apparently can't assign logos to macros after all, only to functions, devices and activities. Sorry about that. I was confusing my Roku streaming button logos with my Tivo streaming macros. If I figure out a way to do it, I'll let you know.


----------



## vtoski33 (Sep 19, 2016)

Does Tivo have any capabilites with Apple products?


----------



## jrgtivo (Mar 8, 2004)

mdavej said:


> See my previous post. You apparently can't assign logos to macros after all, only to functions, devices and activities. Sorry about that. If I figure out a way to do it, I'll let you know.


Thanks, I missed the edit. You got me all worked up.


----------



## jrgtivo (Mar 8, 2004)

vtoski33 said:


> Does Tivo have any capabilites with Apple products?


Is this a super thread pirating joke?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

jrgtivo said:


> Dave,
> 
> Do you mean you have a macro to activate streaming services on your Tivo? Is it something like: List, Skip (to get to the bottom of the list), then up 3 times to get to WWE, then select? If not, can you tell us more and/or share your RMDU file?


I've come up with an improvement that will make those macros almost bullet proof. Problem is if you're already on the home screen, any macro that starts with the Tivo command will fail because it will switch to My Shows first. So instead of Tivo, use Tivo - left - left. I've added that to the beginning of all my streaming macros as well as the following macros I've made that use numeric shortcuts on the home screen:

1 (One Pass)
2 (To Do)
3 (Wish List)
4 (Search)
5 (Browse)
6 (History)
Tivo (My Shows)

I've also made a Quick Mode macro: Play - Select

For example, the full macro for the bottom-most streaming app would be: Tivo - left - left - down - down - right - chdn - select

Search would be :
Tivo - left - left - 4

On my Nevo, I also changed the delay for each command to 0.1 sec.


----------



## jrgtivo (Mar 8, 2004)

mdavej said:


> I've come up with an improvement that will make those macros almost bullet proof. Problem is if you're already on the home screen, any macro that starts with the Tivo command will fail because it will switch to My Shows first. So instead of Tivo, use Tivo - left - left. I've added that to the beginning of all my streaming macros as well as the following macros I've made that use numeric shortcuts on the home screen:
> 
> 1 (One Pass)
> 2 (To Do)
> ...


Theoretically, you could start each macro with Zoom. That way, if you're in the Tivo menu, you'll get out of it. I have a macro that is "Zoom-Clear" I use that as my Exit button. It gets you out of most places.

While I appreciate the automation, unlikely that your Quick play macro is easier to use then just hitting play-select.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah, I go a little overboard with macros. But play-select requires two fingers or a big jump for one. So one button seemed like a good idea.

Good suggestion. But will Zoom exit out of a streaming app or the settings menus? I think that's why I went with the Tivo command instead.


----------



## jrgtivo (Mar 8, 2004)

mdavej said:


> Yeah, I go a little overboard with macros. But play-select requires two fingers or a big jump for one. So one button seemed like a good idea.
> 
> Good suggestion. But will Zoom exit out of a streaming app or the settings menus? I think that's why I went with the Tivo command instead.


I meant instead of "Left-Left" Zoom-Tivo will get you to the Tivo Central Page from anywhere, I think.


----------



## mikey1273 (Nov 6, 2017)

I like the Harmony remotes and have had a 650 for years. Its better with others in the house that are not able to remember all the steps to watch a movie with a vcr, dvd player and soround sound system or watch tv with a tv and set top box to turn on all those devices to the correct input with a traditional universal remote or multiple remotes. My mom and sister lived with me for several years in the early 2000s. She is the reason I tried one in the first place. Its was so agrivating hearing my named screamed across the house when I was trying to work or study for a class I was taking followed by "This wont work!" Then "I cant ______ anything!" fill in blank with see or hear. The harmony did pretty much that gave me a little bit of harmony. I didnt have to put down my work and go see what they didnt turn on or set to the correct input in order to get the complaining to stop anywhere near as often.

Now that I have had it for over a decade some of the buttom dont always work especially the all off. I am seting up my Roamio this week hoping it will control it fine. If it does I may just replace it with the same off amazon for $40 which is cheap I think I paid over $100 for the last Harmony.


----------



## Curt (Oct 26, 2003)

I have many gripes with Harmony remotes. Things like a $400 remote that feels like a $10 remote, swelling batteries, docking stations that won't charge the remote and a tendency to stop working just outside of warranty. Then there's the constant misfires that make me want to chuck the damn thing across the room, RF bases that won't update and/or randomly stop communicating to the remote. I haven't had a pleasant experience with their customer support either.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Unfortunately, those issues are all true of the 890 Pro.

It was a great remote, but, at the time, Z-Wave was actually a legitimate choice. That lasted for a while. Now it's totally not necessary.

The batch of bad chargers was a very bad move, too. Affected the 880's as well. I've got about a dozen replaced charger bases laying around. It was bad.

However, it really was a good remote. The 900 was better. 

Now, the new hub based remotes are even better.

For me, it's not necessarily that it's 'the best remote ever', it's that the amount of effort required to have a remote that does a darn good job up and running was MUCH less than any of the other 'fancy' type remotes. In 20 minutes, you'd be at about 85% of done. Make a few 'tweaks' and you're getting really close. Dial it in over a few days of use and you're darn happy with it.

Plus, the 'Help' feature made it SWMBO friendly. My reference was always 'could your Mother-In-Law make it work easily'? Just teach her to press the 'Help' button if there was trouble.

-KP


----------

